# مفصـــــــل الركـبـــــــــــة الصنـاعـــــــــــــــــــــــي ....



## حسنين علي موسى (29 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

إن مفصل الركبة Knee Joint هو أكبر المفاصل الزليلية Synovial Joints في جسم الإنسان، حيث يعتبر من أهم المفاصل ذات النوع الرزي Hinge Joints ، ولكنه بالحقيقة أكثر تعقيداً من هذا النوع. ينتج مفصل الركبة من تمفصل عظمة الرضفة أو صابونة الساق Patella مع الجزء البعيد من عظم الفخذ Femur و الجزء القريب من عظم الضنبوب أو قصبة الساق Tibia. كنتيجة لهذه الوضعية من التمفصل Articulation ، فإن مفصل الركبة يمتلك نوعين من درجات الحرية في الحركة : 
درجة الحرية الاولى، تتضمن حركتا القبض Flexion و الإنبساط Extension. و تمثل الحركة الفعلية لمفاصل النوع الرزي ، و درجة الحرية الثانية التي تتضمن حركة دورانية Rotation Movement. 
هناك العديد من القوى المؤثرة التي تساعد في إستقرارية مفصل الركبة و إتزانه عند تحمل وزن الجسم أو خلال حالات حركته المختلفة أو منها قوة العضلة الرباعية الرؤوس Quadriceps Muscles Force ، القوة الإرتكاسية لمفصل الفخذ مع عظم الضنبوب Tibial Force و القوة الارتكاسية لمفصل الفخذ مع عظمة الرضفة Patellar Force. 

يتعرض هذا المفصل الحيوي طيلة حياة الإنسان إلى العديد من الضغوطات و التشوهات الناتجة من الحوادث و الإصابات و الحالات المرضية أو بسبب الشيخوخة والإصابة بمرض هشاشة العظام Osteoarithritis.... كل هذه العوامل ستؤثر بشكل كبير على مفصل الركبة وبالتالي ستؤثر على حركة الإنسان ... مما أوجب أيجاد الحلول الكفيلة لمعالجة هذه المشكلة المؤلمة و المزعجة في نفس الوقت لنسبة كبيرة جداً من الناس ... ألا وهي تصميم عضو بديل يقوم بمهام ووظائف المفصل المعطوب أو المصاب ... من هنا جاءت فكرة تصميم و تصنيع مفصل الركبة الصناعي Total Artificial Knee Joint ... 
لقد أستوحى المهندسون المصممون لذلك المفصل الصناعي شكل وحجم العظام المتمفصلة والمؤلفة لمفصل الركبة مع ميكانيكية التمفصل في التصميم الصناعي .. بحيث أصبح هذا المفصل يتألف من أجزاء مشابهة لأجزاء المفصل الطبيعي .... فكانت الـ Femoral Component بديل عن الجزء المتمفصل لعظم الفخذ ، والـ Tibial Component كبديل عن الجزء المتمفصل لعظم الضنبوب وكانت الـ Patellar Bearing كبديل عن عظمة الرضفة. كذلك الحال بالنسبة لإختيار المواد المستخدمة في تصنيع تلك الأجزاء البديلة ووجوب مراعاتها للمواصفات والخصائص الهندسية المطلوبة من أجل تحسين الأداء الوظيفي للمفصل الصناعي بشكل يقارب قدر الأمكان أداء المفصل الطبيعي من تحمل وزن الجسم والقيام بفعاليات الحركة المختلفة بشكل مستقر و متزن إضافة إلى تقليل التأثير السلبي الناتج عن زرع المفصل الصناعي لفترة طويلة داخل جسم الأنسان ، لذلك يجب الأخذ بنظر الأعتبار مواصفات مثل Biocompatibility and Wear Resistance عند إختيار المواد Biomaterials في تصميم مفصل الركبة الصناعي حيث كانت مواد الـبوليمرات العالية المرونة UHMWPE وسبائك الكوبلت-كروم Co-Cr Alloys الأكثر شيوعاً و إستخداماً في مفاصل الركبة الصناعية .... كما إن بعض المفاصل الحديثة بدأت بأستخدام سباءك التيتانيوم Titanium Alloys وذلك لجودتها العالية ... 

أعزائي ... هذه المقدمة البسيطة جاءت لتسليط الضوء عن أحد أهم مفاصل جسم الأنسان وأكثرها تعقيداً سواء من ناحية التركيب أو الوظيفة ...... الرابط المبين في أدناه الخاص بملف PDF يضم العديد من المعلومات الخاصة و المعززة بالرسوم التوضيحية عن هذا المفصل ومن جوانب عدة منها التشريحية و الوظيفية Anatomical and Physiological Aspect وعن أليتي القوى والحركة لمفصل الركبة أو ما يصطلح عليه بالـ Biomechanics ومن ثم أهم الأمراض التي تصيب المفصل مما يدعو إلى حاجة إستبداله بالمفصل الصناعي ... إلى كيفية تصميم هذا المفصل وأجزائه وأهم المواد المستخدمة في تصنيعه وصولاً إلى أسباب فشل المفصل الصناعي وطرق معالجتها ... 

http://www.fileupyours.com/files/30328/Total Artificial Knee Joint.pdf

أرجو أن قد وفقت في طرح هذه المادة العلمية .... خصوصاً مع كثرة الإستفسارات الواردة بشأنها في هذا المنتدى الجميل ..... ومن الله التوفيق

م. حــســـــــــــــــــــــــــــنـيـن العـــــــــــراقــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (30 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل الخير


----------



## alaazng (1 ديسمبر 2006)

متشكر جدا على عرض هذا الذى كنت بالفعل اعد لتتجهيز موضوع مماثل له واتمنى ان تسمح لى باضافه بعض الاضافات التى قد تكون مفيده 
ان مفصل الركبه يتكون من اربعه اجزاء رئيسيه الثلاثه الاساسين الذى تفضلت حضرتك بذكرهم والجزء الرابع وهو insert وتكون مصنوع من البولى اثيلين لمواصفاته الرائعه فى تقليل الاحتكاك وهى ذات مقاسات مختلفه ومقاسها يرجع لعاملين اساسين يحدد داخل العمليه وهما القطر والسمك
ويختلف المقاس باختلاف القطع فى العظمه لتجهيزها لتركيب المفصل وارجو ان تكون اضافتى قد لاقت القبول وشكرا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (2 ديسمبر 2006)

الأخ الفاضل م.حسنين العراقي .

تحية طيبة .

ماشاء الله عليك غني في الفائدة ومتألق دائمأ بمواضيعك المتخصصة الجميلة .

من عمل مثقال ذرة خير يرى . 

جهود نيرّة وجزاك الله خير .


البغدادي


----------



## ksa_uk (4 ديسمبر 2006)

مبدع كعادتك في طرحك لمواضيع المفاصل الصناعية , وأتمنى أن تطرح موضوع عن مفصل الكتف 

الصناعي أو الكوع الصناعي في أقرب وقت ممكن , وختاما لا عدمناك يا مبدع


----------



## الموحد (5 ديسمبر 2006)

Thanx very much !


----------



## gh_ounie (5 ديسمبر 2006)

هذا الموقع من أجل للميكانيك الطبي 
http://www.uic.edu/labs/brl/index.htm


----------



## الموسوعي (8 ديسمبر 2006)

شكراً على المادة...

ولدي سؤال: ما هي أنواع الركب الصناعية التي تركب لذوي الأطراف المبتورة -البتر فوق الركبة-؟


تحياتي،،

الموسوعي


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (8 ديسمبر 2006)

الأخ الموسوعي المحترم ...

بالنسبة لذوي الأطراف المبتورة AMPUTEE ..... فيركب لهم الطرف الصناعي Artificial Limb وهو يختلف بطبيعة الحال عن المفاصل الصناعية ( الحوض أو الركبة أو غيرهما) ... أما أنواع هذه الأطراف فأن مستوى البتر هو الذي يحدد نوع الطرف الصناعي ... لذلك كانت هنالك الأنواع التالية :

1- الأطراف الصناعية لبتور ما فوق الركبة - Above-Knee Artificial Limbs _AKAL
2- الأطراف الصناعية لبتور ما تحت الركبة - Below-Knee Artificial Limbs_BKAL
3- الأطراف الصناعية لبتور من خلال الركبة - Trans-Knee Artificial Limbs_TKAL

أما بالنسبة للتقنيات المستخدمة في تصميم هذه الأطراف ، فهناك الأطراف التقليدية Conventional Limbs والتي تلبس بالجزء المتبقي من الطرف المبتور وتتألف من مكونات مشابهة للطرف السفلي الطبيعي ( ساق + قدم ... ) لتسهيل حركة الشخص المبتور .... كما إن هنالك تقنية جديدة تعتمد على الأستفادة من الفعاليات الكهربائية للعضلات والأعصاب السليمة في المنطقة المبتورة في تحريك الأطراف الصناعية ويصطلح عليها بالأطراف الصناعية الكهروعضلية Myoelectrical Artificial Limbs ..... 

بقي أن أضيف لك أخي العزيز ... بأن الأنواع التي ذكرتها في أعلاه تنطبق بشكل كبير على بتور الأطراف العليا ... فقط مع أختلاف مستوى البتر عند الركبة Knee Amputation Level في الأطراف السفلى ليكون عند المرفق Elbow Aputation Level في الأطراف العليا .... 

أرجو أن يكون هذا الجواب كافياً لإستفساركم .... إن شاء الله سأقدم قريباً تقرير شامل عن الأطراف الصناعية ومكوناتها وأنواعها ... خصوصاً مع وجود نسبة غير قليلة من الناس المصابين من الذين تعرضوا لأنواع مختلفة من البتور نتيجة لظروف وويلات الحروب التي عانت منها المنطقة خلال السنوات الأخيرة ..... 

والسلام عليكم .....

م. حـســــــــنـيـن العــراقــــــــــــــي


----------



## الموسوعي (9 ديسمبر 2006)

أشكرك أخي م. حسنين العراقي على تجاوبك السريع،، وعلى الفائدة القيمة...

وبانتظار المشاركات المتألقة والمفيدة..

تحياتي،،

الموسوعي


----------



## الموحد (3 أبريل 2007)

Good subject


----------



## عادل أمين (10 مايو 2007)

ما شا ء الله على هذه المعلومات القيمة و المفيدة
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## عادل أمين (10 مايو 2007)

يا أخي حسنين هل تستطيع نصحنا بمرجع محدد نجد ضمنه معلومات عن النقاط التي ذكرتها مثل الأجزاء الرئيسية 
الرئيسيى للأطراف بالنسبة لمستويات البتر و خواص مشية المبتورين..


----------



## eng_mohand (12 مايو 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## الفارسة (19 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (9 فبراير 2008)

الف شكر على تعبك


----------



## جمعة سلمان جياد (1 مارس 2008)

عرض جميل وشكرا على الرابط


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (1 مارس 2008)

عزيزي جمعة ... شكراً جزيلاً على مروركم ... قد تواجهون بعض الصعوبات في التعامل مع الرابط السابق ..... لذلك إستخدم الرابط القادم والذي سيعمل بشكل افضل من الرابط الأول ..

http://www.fileupyours.com/files/165518/Electronic Artificial Knee Joint.pdf


امنياتي لكم بالتوفيــــــــــــــق بإذن الله ..... والسلام عليكم

م. حــســــــــــــــــــنـيـن العـــــــــــــراقـــــــــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## tigersking007 (6 مارس 2008)

مشكور بجد الموضوع جميل


----------



## اشرف ابو الهيجاء (6 مارس 2008)

معلومات مفيدة جدا


----------



## المهندس بلكس (16 يوليو 2008)

حسنين علي موسى قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> إن مفصل الركبة Knee Joint هو أكبر المفاصل الزليلية Synovial Joints في جسم الإنسان، حيث يعتبر من أهم المفاصل ذات النوع الرزي Hinge Joints ، ولكنه بالحقيقة أكثر تعقيداً من هذا النوع. ينتج مفصل الركبة من تمفصل عظمة الرضفة أو صابونة الساق Patella مع الجزء البعيد من عظم الفخذ Femur و الجزء القريب من عظم الضنبوب أو قصبة الساق Tibia. كنتيجة لهذه الوضعية من التمفصل Articulation ، فإن مفصل الركبة يمتلك نوعين من درجات الحرية في الحركة :
> درجة الحرية الاولى، تتضمن حركتا القبض Flexion و الإنبساط Extension. و تمثل الحركة الفعلية لمفاصل النوع الرزي ، و درجة الحرية الثانية التي تتضمن حركة دورانية Rotation Movement.
> ...


اللينك لايعمل ياخي
وشكرا على المعلومات


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (16 يوليو 2008)

ولا يهمك جرب الرابط التالي ...

http://www.fileupyours.com/view/165518/Total Artificial Knee Joint.pdf


----------



## المهندس بلكس (18 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا يااخي


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (21 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (24 ديسمبر 2010)

يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ اتَّقُوا رَبَّكُمْ إِنَّ زَلْزَلَةَ السَّاعَةِ شَيْءٌ عَظِيمٌ


----------



## katanoma (24 ديسمبر 2010)

Thank you very much Mr. Hassanain
Hoping more and more progress


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (24 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور يا عملاق المنتدى


----------



## سهيل فارس (27 ديسمبر 2010)

موضوع جميل 
شكرا الك


----------



## قسوم (23 مارس 2013)

الاخ حسنين علي , اريد الملف الذي يحتوي علي معلومات عن مفصل الركبه الصناعي , حيث اقوم بتجهيز رساله الماجستير عن هذا الموضوع , وارجو من يادتك لو تكرم بعض المعلومات عن القياسات الخاصه بفصل الركبه انا في انتظار ردك الطيب


----------



## شيخة الحضارم (26 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## قسوم (26 مارس 2013)

شكرا كتير اخي الكريم هاي المعلومات القيمه 

ولكن الصفحه لا تفتح معي , وانا احتاج لهذا الملف ضروري جدا , او اي ملفات تفيدني في رساله الماجستير الخاصه بمفصل الركبه 
وباشكرك كتير لو تقدر ترفعلي الملف في اي موقع اخري او ملفات خاصه بتصميم مفصل الركبه يا ريت


----------



## قسوم (26 مارس 2013)

اخي العزيز حسنين 

الموقع المرفق لم فتح معي ولم اجد اي ملفات , ارجو تحميله مره اخري بعد اذنك .. ولك جزيل الشكر والله يوفقك


----------



## bio-med (15 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

